# Some photos before we all get Olympic withdrawl - Greenwich and the Olympic Park



## teapot (11 August 2012)

I was lucky enough to be in Greenwich for the Eventing showjumping - think probably one of the best events I've been too! Then watched the first men's semi final hockey game yesterday at the Olympic Park which, as you walk across the bridge from Stratford Gate, my mouth just did this:  - it's a stunning place and SO big. Had no idea of scale until I was told that it was a 30min walk from the stadium to the hockey pitch (with the velodrome further on beyond that). SO glad I got to experience both 

Anyway - piccies galore 













Royal spotting:


----------



## Mike007 (11 August 2012)

Great pics ,thanks. Maybe we need an olympic picture gallery on here Mr fat controller sir.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (11 August 2012)

Thanks, teapot 

A great collection of photos.


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2012)

Fab pics to  am very jealous you went to the park!


----------



## native (11 August 2012)

Great pics.  We were lucky and got tickets to the last day of track cycling in the velodrome so saw the amazing sir Chris Hoy get his gold, along with Laura's gold and Vicky's silver.  The park was much larger than we imagined too and what a great atmosphere.


----------

